# compatible cutters with the winpcsign 2010 rhinestone



## stitchanddazzle (Sep 7, 2010)

I am looking for the best and of course least expensive cutter to use with the winpcsign 2010 rhinestone software...Any suggestions?


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

Winpcsignpro 2010 is compatible with over 500 cutters. Including many you most likely have never heard of! See this link from the company that publishes the program:

Signmax.us newsletter. Subscribe

Best _*and*_ least expensive are seldom both possible. You should determine the price range you are willing to pay, what options you are looking for (like optical eye, 12, 15, 24, 30 inch or larger), what your intended long term use is and that will narrow your choices quite a bit. 

Steve


----------

